# Identifying Lids



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 9, 2021)

Have some jars without lids and lids without jars. Would like to start a discussion about lids.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Sep 9, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Have some jars without lids and lids without jars. Would like to start a discussion about lids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have an awesome collection. I like the decoration on the Canadian ones. I have a presto lid that says on it, "place knife and groove and pry open". I wonder how many survived being popped open with knives". I also found a clear one and a dark brown one. But, I really like that Cobalt you have and wonder what product was sealed with such a lid? 

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm not sure if it might actually be a canister lid. I bought the lot at an estate auction. Knowing how hard it is to find lids, I figured was a good buy.

Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 9, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Have some jars without lids and lids without jars. Would like to start a discussion about lids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would u like to sell any of them?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 9, 2021)

The majority of the inserts pictured are extremely common unfortunately...I have shoeboxes full from when I dug as a kid.   Keep an eye out for some of the unusual closure covers as they can bring big bucks for sure!


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 9, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> The majority of the inserts pictured are extremely common unfortunately...I have shoeboxes full from when I dug as a kid.   Keep an eye out for some of the unusual closure covers as they can bring big bucks for sure!


I buy lids if ur ever interested in releasing some


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 9, 2021)

I would be. I have to find it, but somewhere I have a Whitall's lid. I had the jar before so recognized it and picked up due to rarity. I will send / post pic when I find it. Hardest thing for me is matching correct lid w correct jars!

Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 10, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> I would be. I have to find it, but somewhere I have a Whitall's lid. I had the jar before so recognized it and picked up due to rarity. I will send / post pic when I find it. Hardest thing for me is matching correct lid w correct jars!
> 
> Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


How much for the glass lids, or say a sandwich bag full?


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 14, 2021)

Let me find all of them all and you can make an offer on some or all. Also tell me if there are any in specific that you are looking for. 

Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 17, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Let me find all of them all and you can make an offer on some or all. Also tell me if there are any in specific that you are looking for.
> 
> Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


Ok, thank you


----------

